# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Proyecto plan de cuenca del tajo marzo 2013

## Nodoyuna

Para que discutamos partes concretas del borrador de proyecto de Cuenca.

Esto dice sobre el Tajo, el borrador:

Copiado del borrador, referido al Tajo entre Aranjuez y Toledo:

_"Recibe como aportación importante la del río Jarama que supera en cantidad a los caudales circulantes por el Tajo. El Jarama llega al Tajo con un caudal medio de unos 16-20 m3/s. ESTO IMPLICA QUE LA RELACIÓN DE AGUAS JARAMA/TAJO ES DE ENTRE 3/1, considerando los 6 m3/s que deberían circular por el Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez"_

Y del Jarama:

_"El sistema Jarama-Guadarrama soporta el 76% de toda la demanda urbana de la demarcación, lo que se refleja en todos los indicadores de calidad. La notable regulación de caudales, junto con la ENORME presión por vertidos de aguas residuales urbanas e industriales, provoca que EL VOLUMEN DE VERTIDO RESIDUAL SEA SUPERIOR A LOS CAUDALES CIRCULANTES, LO QUE IMPIDE QUE SE DEN PROCESOS DE AUTODEPURACIÓN EN EL CAUCE, Y POR CONSIGUIENTE IMPOSIBILITA EL CUMPLIMIENTO DE LAS NORMAS DE CALIDAD."_

(Sacado del FB de la *Plataforma de Toledo en defensa del Tajo* )

Es decir que condena al Tajo a ser una cloaca literalmente, y los políticos del PP castellano manchego vendiendonos esto como que han conseguido la salvación del Tajo...

----------


## No Registrado

Ese texto es la constatación del hidrocolonialismo de la cuenca del Tajo.

El Jarama es una cloaca como se ha dicho ya, el Tajo lo dejan como un arroyo, porque lo que nadie dice es que ese arroyo llamado Tajo ya lleva incluídos las aguas residuales de Aranjuez, Extremera, Almogueqa, TARANCÓN y demás pueblos, que son grandes. Baja tan sucio casi como el Jarama.

Lo que hace falta es que se consume el expolio y la gente explote para exigir de verdad la dedrogación del trasvase y que se haga efectivo. La gente de la cuenca del Tajo está adormilada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y en CLM tenemos unos políticos de vergüenza, normalmente esto se hubiera hecho con Murcia tirando de un lado, Madrid y CLM del otro y se hubiera podido llegar a algo... pero no, todos han tirado de la cuerda del mismo lado por lo que el Tajo se ha ido a ese lado (Murcia...) y luego desde arriba, desde la cúpula del PP en CLM han planteado una campaña de engaño a todos y claro hay muchos que van a defender lo que haga el partido al que votan, hagan lo que hagan... y ahí estamos.

----------


## Calatravo

La presentación del Plan con sus propuestas, para quién guste:


http://www.chtajo.es/Informacion%20C...a-Sintesis.pdf



Saludos

----------

